# Skylight Filter?



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys, recently got a Fuji Finepix S9500 digi doodah.

Apparently since day 1 the previous owner has left the skylight filter fitted.

He said it was to protect the lens.

I've left it on.

Will it affect ANY of the metering etc? I tend to use mainly Auto settings so hoped the camera would compensate.

I know taking photos through glass can be tricky but can't see the difference.

The day I take it off the camera will fall over.

What do you reckon guys?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It won't affect the metering but it does warm the picture very slightly. A UV filter would have been a better choice


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

James is spot on......another thing to bear in mind is that unless it is a very good/expensive "multi coated" filter it could cause more flare than without the filter.....the answer of course is to use a MC filter and also....ALWAYS use a lens hood......be more aware of this when your shooting across strong light or INTO any light.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for that.

I'd rather damage an expensive filter than the camera.

Lens hood? Is this to shield light or, again, for protection?

I feel I AM learning, slowly, but there are so many variables

Trying to implement one thing at a time, at the minute I'm

having a go between natural and electric lighting.

Bless you guys.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well primarily the hood is for shielding against stray light hitting the front element and causing flare....but of course it also offers a great deal of protection......better to let a plastic lens hood take the bashing and smash absorbing the impact than the filter ring!


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Well primarily the hood is for shielding against stray light hitting the front element and causing flare....but of course it also offers a great deal of protection......better to let a plastic lens hood take the bashing and smash absorbing the impact than the filter ring!


Just after this discussion i was taking some piccies for fleabay

Being a tight-arse I've got me camera on its tripod but plugged into the mains to save

on batteries. I've got headphones on listening to t'internet radio.

I'm rolling about on an office chair on castors like Stephen Hawking.

YUP cables all tangled up and tripod does an impersonatrion of a Saturn 5 falling over on

the launchpad.

No damage done but MANY lessons learned.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Cheaper filters reduce the resolution of your lens.


----------

